# Lawn Sweeper Wheels Locked Up in FWD, Reverse fine



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

I came across this Blue Hawk tow behind lawn sweeper today at a thrift store. They are asking $50 for it but the wheels won't turn when its pulled. They roll in reverse fine. I can't turn the wheel by hand or the sweeper unit.

I don't know much about these but I know there is a gear reduction in the wheel assembly.

What is the likely repair needed to bring it back to life? If its worth it, I may make a reasonable offer and fix it.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Try turning the sweeper bar itself, I'm betting it's locked up. That's why the wheels are locked and you try to push it forward. They are unable to move the sweeper bar. Going backward there they ratchet like mechanism in the wheel hubs that allow them to go backwards.to repair this you're going to have to take the gearboxes apart and see what's going on. My guess is that probably it sat outside for quite a while and have rust inside finding everything up.

Probably won't be real bad to repair but I certainly wouldn't buy it for $50! Offer some $25 and see what they say.


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

Msradell said:


> Try turning the sweeper bar itself, I'm betting it's locked up.


That's right. I tried to turn the sweeper bar and it wouldn't budge in either direction.

So, maybe rust in the gearbox has the axle seized up. I would have made a deal and brought it home Saturday but the manager wasn't there. She's supposed to call me today to see if we can make a deal.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

To my knowledge plastic doesn't rust and we know very well it isn't brass in there.:vs_laugh:


----------



## homeimproverjoe (Nov 9, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> To my knowledge plastic doesn't rust and we know very well it isn't brass in there.:vs_laugh:


The axle and pinion gear are definitely NOT plastic. The main gear off the wheel surely is plastic. However, for the wheel to only turn in one direction, how would plastic gears impact that? Even if the teeth are completely worn, the wheel would spin in both directions. Isn't it more likely that the axle is seized rather than the wheel itself?


----------

